# ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

الطفل زكريا

هو يعتبر اصغر شهداء المسيحية

حيث انة استشهد فى مذبحة اخميم 

التى استشهد فيها 8410شهيد 


وكان هذا الطفل من ابنا هذة المدينة حيث


يتعبر سنة عندما استشهد ثلاث سنوات

ودى صورة 


بركة صلاته تكون معنا ولربنا المجد الدائم 

امين






​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*


يا حبيبى قلبى 3 سنين وشهيد 

يا بخته بيسوع والسما 

بجد موضوع راائع جداااااا يا مرمورة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير يامرمر على المعلومه الجميله 
بركه صلواته تكن مع جمعنا 
امين ​


----------



## ابوملك (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

شهداء ابناء الاسلام اقل من يوم اعمارهم
لان اطفالنا استشهدو وهم اجنه في بيوت امهاتهم


----------



## ayman_r (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

*ربنا يحافظ علي اولادنا
بجد موضوع خلي الواحد يسرح
لدرجه دي القسوه
*


----------



## كارلوس جون (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

ميرسي لكي يا مريومه علي الصورة وعلي الموضوع
ربنا معاكي​


----------



## كليوبترا (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

*عليك بااحترام المنتدى الذي انت فيه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*استفانوس*


----------



## amir melad (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

الف شكر علي الموضوع الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
وصلواته مع جمعينا امين


----------



## ارووجة (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

اكيد دلوقتي هو في احلى مكان 
ميرسي عالموضوع اختي
الله يحمي جميع المسيحين من الاشرار

ربنا معاكي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



Meriamty قال:


> يا حبيبى قلبى 3 سنين وشهيد
> 
> يا بخته بيسوع والسما
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك يامريومة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير يامرمر على المعلومه الجميله
> بركه صلواته تكن مع جمعنا
> امين ​



ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



ابوملك قال:


> شهداء ابناء الاسلام اقل من يوم اعمارهم
> لان اطفالنا استشهدو وهم اجنه في بيوت امهاتهم



:t26::t26:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



ayman_r قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ علي اولادنا
> بجد موضوع خلي الواحد يسرح
> لدرجه دي القسوه
> *



ميرسى لمرورك ياأيمن ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



كارلوس جون قال:


> ميرسي لكي يا مريومه علي الصورة وعلي الموضوع
> ربنا معاكي​



ميرسى لمرورك ياكترلوس ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



amir melad قال:


> الف شكر علي الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك
> وصلواته مع جمعينا امين



ميرسى لمرورك ياأمير ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*



ارووجة قال:


> اكيد دلوقتي هو في احلى مكان
> ميرسي عالموضوع اختي
> الله يحمي جميع المسيحين من الاشرار
> 
> ربنا معاكي



ميرسى لمرورك يا ارووجة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## kamalelmasry (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

_صور ررائعه _


----------



## sweetly heart (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

هناك الكثير من الشهداء على مر العصور ففى بداية المسيحية كانت تقدم اجسادهم الى الحيوانات المتوحشة وكانوا يعذبون لقبولهم خلاص المسيح ولتصل الينا رسالة المسيح على شلال من الدم
 حق على جميع المسيحيين ان يبذلوا من دمائهم لاجل يسوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ أصغر شهداء المسيحية ++*

شكرا للمرور يا كمال وسويتى 

وبركة هذا القديس مع جميعنا ​


----------

